# Vorschläge fürs OWL-Forum



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2010)

Ja Jungens und Mädels, dann schießt mal los!

Immer man raus mit den Ideen, zum verbessern des Forums für unser momentan so schön verschneites OWL


----------



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2010)

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang und schmeiße die Erstellung des "Wer hat wen gesehn & kennt wen"-Threds in die Runde. Da könnte man vllt reinschreiben wenn man jmd i-wo gesehen hat, und alle versuchen denjenigen zu identifizieren, falls er nicht im Forum ist ...

ok nicht die Wahnsinns Idee aber was solls 


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ok nicht die Wahnsinns Idee aber was solls



tja, ist halt saure Gurken Zeit im Winter. 
Ich bin zur Zeit auch nicht so viel unterwegs wie sonst im Jahr, da hat man nicht so viel zu schreiben.

Vielleicht könnte ja jeder der ne Runde gedreht hat seinen schönsten Moment auf der Ausfahrt schildern?!
Oder bei dem Wetter grade schöne Bilder posten...

kris.


----------



## hw_univega (7. Januar 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ja jeder der ne Runde gedreht hat seinen schönsten Moment auf der Ausfahrt schildern?!
> Oder bei dem Wetter grade schöne Bilder posten...
> 
> kris.




Ja, ein Bilderthread wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## poekelz (8. Januar 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Oder bei dem Wetter grade schöne Bilder posten...
> kris.



Genau - ein Bilderfred - her damit!!

Aber NUR und ausschließlich Bilder aus der Region OWL !!

selbtsgefahren, selbstgeknipst - Ehrensache!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Aber NUR und ausschließlich Bilder aus der Region OWL !!
> selbtsgefahren, selbstgeknipst - Ehrensache!!


 
Alles andere wäre ja auch uncool  

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

OK, mach ich dann gleich auf! Super Idee  Namensgebung?


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Januar 2010)

Hi. 
Zeigt her eure OWL-Bilder!
oder
OWL-Action-Pics!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

"Zeigt her eure OWL-Bike-Bilder"   ---> könnte falsch verstanden werden, nur Fahrräder

"Bilder: Wald/Bike/Leute - OWL"   ---> könnte viel Natur, lustige Wanderer etc. gepostet werden


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2010)

Hmmm.... "OWL Tourenbilder" ??
oder ein "Das habe ich heute auf meiner OWL-Biketour gesehen"-Fred 

kris.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Januar 2010)

Genau ... ganz einfach Tourenbilder OWL - oder auch Impressionen OWL

Hauptsache MACHEN ... 

Da kann ja alles dabei sein ....

Äkschn
Natur
Stunts
Soul 

whatever ... 

coole Idee das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

ich hab da mal gleich 2 aufgemacht ... los geht's Leute  Posten .... NACHLEGEN 





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Neue Ideen :


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

Edit sagt: aufgrund von Beschwerden verändert


----------



## poekelz (11. Februar 2010)

Dieses Forum benötigt ganz dringend einen MODERATOR, der die Unterforen bzw. Themen aufräumt und sauber hält!!!

Mittlerweile ist hier soviel Müll mit neuen Themen am Start (z.B. "Lebendige Weser"), der eigentlich dringend in ein Unterforum verschoben gehört....und - aus eigener Erfahrung als Forenadmin - das wird mit der Zeit garantiert nicht besser!

Also...auf geht´s!
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2010)

da hast du recht, nur wer erklärt sich bereit? 

sollte jmd sein der oft on  & vernünftig ist. Ich finds wichtig das derjenige nicht nach seinen Vorlieben entscheidet


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> da hast du recht, nur wer erklärt sich bereit?
> 
> sollte jmd sein der oft on  & vernünftig ist. Ich finds wichtig das derjenige nicht nach seinen Vorlieben entscheidet


Ich wäre für dich, wenn du es machen wollen würdest.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2010)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich wäre für dich, wenn du es machen wollen würdest.
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Erstma Danke für das Vertrauen, nur obs begründet ist  

Ich würde es wohl machen, nur ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da momentan die Zeit zuhabe 




Edit sagt: Wie wärs mit nem Verkaufe/Suche Thred???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Erstma Danke für das Vertrauen, nur obs begründet ist
> 
> Ich würde es wohl machen, nur ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da momentan die Zeit zuhabe



Sooviel ist hier im Forum ja auch nicht los, wenn du alle 2, 3 Tage mal reinschaust sollte das locker ausreichen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Sooviel ist hier im Forum ja auch nicht los, wenn du alle 2, 3 Tage mal reinschaust sollte das locker ausreichen.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



noch nicht  hab mal nach der Umsetzung nachgefragt, ob die mir die Rechte erteilen können. Dann würde ich das wohl machen


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Februar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> noch nicht  hab mal nach der Umsetzung nachgefragt, ob die mir die Rechte erteilen können. Dann würde ich das wohl machen



Aber denk dran, dass du das auch bei 25°C, Sonne, wolkenlosem Himmel und staubtrockenen Trails im Sommer machen musst, während sich der Rest im Berg austobt  - aber dann ists hier im Forum wenigstens seeeeehhhr ruhig  

Nein im Ernst, einer sollte den Hut auf haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe nur er bekommt dann nicht das recht zeitgleich in jedem thread hier im owl-forum irgendwelche aufrufe zu starten.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur er bekommt dann nicht das recht zeitgleich in jedem thread hier im owl-forum irgendwelche aufrufe zu starten.




 ich werde mich beherrschen


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aber denk dran, dass du das auch bei 25°C, Sonne, wolkenlosem Himmel und staubtrockenen Trails im Sommer machen musst, während sich der Rest im Berg austobt  - aber dann ists hier im Forum wenigstens seeeeehhhr ruhig
> 
> Nein im Ernst, einer sollte den Hut auf haben.



ja, dann muss ich mir wohl doch nen i-net fähiges Handy holen, bzw. ne Flat, dann kann ich das beim erholen vom uphill machen


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Februar 2010)

@jenseits : Ich glaube, du hast Arbeit im Mitglieder-Vorstellungs-Thread ...


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2010)

ich weiß ich weiß, nur leider habe ich noch keine Superkräfte


----------



## kris. (19. März 2010)

tach zusammen!

da das wetter jetzt ja wieder besser wird und auch die ersten rennen anstehen hätte ich noch eine idee für das forum: 

eine mitfahrzentrale. dann kann man sich die anreise-kosten zu den rennen teilen. unser hobby kann ja so schon teuer genug sein 

kris.


----------



## Peter88 (19. März 2010)

gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2010)

ja, gefällt!
dann aber auch inklusive Bikeparkbesuche! Hoffe nur das dann nicht überhand nimmt^^

wer soll erstellen? ich güste? was soll beachtet werden?


----------



## kris. (19. März 2010)

hmm, kannst du als moderator nicht jeweils ein unterforum anlegen? also einmal "mitfahrgelegenheiten bikepark" und einmal "mitfahrgelegenheiten rennen"? dann geht es zwischen den anderen freds nicht unter...


----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2010)

noch bin ich nicht der herrscher der welt, das scheint noch zudauern.
ob das dann klappt mit deinem guten vorschlag, muss ich dann sehen.
normale themen kann jeder erstellen


----------



## Nerve77 (20. März 2010)

Mein Vorschlag: Erfahrungen zu Shops, Werkstätten etc.


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2010)

so habe bereits ein wenig aufgeräumt ... falls euch in Zukunft was auffällt o.ä. schreibt mir bitte ne PN. Hoffe wir bekommen hier im Thred noch ganz viele tolle super Ideen zusammen 

Wie wärs mit nem Video-Thred? Dann würde ich Kiwi's Thred mal umbenennen, wenn das OK wäre 

Wie schaut's aus mit nem Technik-Thred für Technikfragen und Tipps? 


LG Jens


PS: Auf ein sauberes, geordnetes und lebhaftes OWL-Forum


----------



## daywalker71 (31. März 2010)

Hi



> falls euch in Zukunft was auffällt o.ä. schreibt mir bitte ne PN


Gibt ja sonst auch die "melden" Funktion was dann auch beim Mod aufläuft 



> Wie schaut's aus mit nem Technik-Thred für Technikfragen und Tipps?


Dafür gibts im IBC ja schon passende Bereich die man nutzen sollte. So meine Meinung. Anders schauts aus wenn einer live Hilfe vor Ort sucht. 



> Mein Vorschlag: Erfahrungen zu Shops, Werkstätten etc.


 Wobei ich ja meinen Stammdealer habe

Und noch nen Vorschlag von mir:
Nen "Stammtisch", "Cafe" oder "Mir ist langweilig" Thread, wo man über alles labern kann. Also Querbeet. Das zieht Querdiskussionen aus anderen Threads. Weil zu labern hat man ja immer was in einer guten Runde.


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2010)

Da haste allerdings Recht 




daywalker71 schrieb:


> Und noch nen Vorschlag von mir:
> Nen "Stammtisch", "Cafe" oder "Mir ist langweilig" Thread, wo man über alles labern kann. Also Querbeet. Das zieht Querdiskussionen aus anderen Threads. Weil zu labern hat man ja immer was in einer guten Runde.



sehr gut, wie wärs mit "OWLangeweile" ??


----------



## daywalker71 (1. April 2010)

Hör uff... "OWLangeweile" müsste ja immer leer sein, denn OWL ist nicht langweilig  Und das aus der Tastatur eines Ösis 

Was sagt der Rest hier?


----------



## chucki_bo (2. April 2010)

"Stammtisch" ist ein guter Einfall, aldiweil das Off-Topic - Geschreibsel dann nicht permanet von JENSeits beseitigt werden muss. Da kann man dann eben ne Menge abladen (nicht zu verwechseln mit "alles" ). 

Außerdem hat der Name Stammtisch auch was von  - ich finds gut! 

Munter

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (2. April 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> "Stammtisch" ist ein guter Einfall, aldiweil das Off-Topic - Geschreibsel dann nicht permanet von JENSeits beseitigt werden muss. Da kann man dann eben ne Menge abladen (nicht zu verwechseln mit "alles" ).
> 
> Außerdem hat der Name Stammtisch auch was von  - ich finds gut!
> 
> ...



:dito:

finde den namen auch sehr schön


----------



## daywalker71 (2. April 2010)

Zur Verfeinerung und Klarstellung das es lokal ist...

"OWL-Stammtisch" 
Beim  traschen, heulen, schwärmen, kloppen, herziehen, loben, fluchen, schimpfen, freuen, teilen... einfach locker beisammen sein. 

Passt scho


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2010)

Da sich ja viele nicht dran halten wollen, wäre ich dafür einen Thred nur für regelmäßige Treffen aufzumachen. Dieser würde dann von mir geöffnet und gesperrt. Somit könnte ich mir zugeschickte Beiträge reinstellen ohne das groß drumrum palabert wird. Dadurch wäre es meiner Meinung nach eine übersichtliche Sache. Was haltet ihr davon?


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (13. April 2010)

Soll den trotzdem der "Touren-verabrede-Thread" für unregelmässige, spontane Sachen geöffnet bleiben? Dann wärs okay für die regelmässigen Termine eine Extra-Fred zu eröffnen. 
kris.


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2010)

Ja so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Evtl. den Namen ein wenig Abändern, damit die Bedeutung klarer wird ...


----------



## Peter88 (13. April 2010)

gut sache wenn es dir nicht zu viel arbeit macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

ne das geht schon. dann brauch ich nur namensvorschläge für beide threads ....


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2010)

MOIN
Thread 1....
*Touren*thread ...SPONTANE TREFFEN 

Thread 2... 
*Touren*thread... REGELMÄßIGE TREFFEN


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

das ist gut, wird gemacht 



PS: es kommt vllt ein WE ohne I-Net auf mich zu, also mit editieren & betreuen der neuen threds wirds schwer ...


----------



## daywalker71 (18. April 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich blind... wenn nicht wie wäre es mal mit einem

"Wie seht Ihr aus" Thread?

Man möchte doch auch mal sehen mit wem man es so zu tun hat  Macht die Runde persönlicher


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

Gute Idee ... ich habe schon an einen thred gedacht, der fürs suchen von bikern gedacht ist ... sowas wie "wer war das"


----------



## gooni11 (18. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gute Idee ... ich habe schon an einen thred gedacht, der fürs suchen von bikern gedacht ist ... sowas wie "wer war das"



 GENAU... und ich zieh dann auf meiner Hausrunde bei 40kmH BERGAB meine Handycam und mach nen schööönes Bild von dem der mir entgegenkommt BERGHOCH .... bevor ich am Baum zerschelle...

ODER aber ich halt denjenigen den ich grad seh an und sag....
halt ma still ich brauch nen Bild von dir statt zu fragen wie heißt du?

Sorry ... das ging mir jetzt spontan durch die Gehirngänge.....mir ist schon klar wie's gemeint is!
legt euch hin.
mfg


----------



## daywalker71 (18. April 2010)

Na, wenn die Leutz hier sich bildlich outen erkennt man sie ggf. auch im Wald und erspart sich denen nen Stock zwischen die Speichen schieben zum müssen zwecks fotodokumentarischer Bearbeitung des Gesichtes


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

ach mensch, ich mach ja schon  name?


----------



## chucki_bo (19. April 2010)

Macht es nicht zu kompliziert. Im Wald erkennst Du ohnehin nicht alle auf den ersten Blick, nur weil hier mal nen Foto von der Konfirmation gepostet wird....

Selbst die hier eingestellt Räder kann ich mir nicht merken und gleichzeitig einem Namen zuordnen....

Wenn es einen interessiert, kann man im Wald doch immernoch die Frage stellen, wer der/diejenige ist, der/die einem entgegenkommt (oder eben überholt hat)... 

Das Forum kann nicht unbedingt jede Konversation kompensieren ...

Meine Meinung ...

Later


----------



## kris. (19. April 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Macht es nicht zu kompliziert. Im Wald erkennst Du ohnehin nicht alle auf den ersten Blick, nur weil hier mal nen Foto von der Konfirmation gepostet wird....



Stimmt, so richtig interessant ist dann nur ein Bild mit Bike und in voller Montur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2010)

@ chucki:   hast schon recht 



kris. schrieb:


> Stimmt, so richtig interessant ist dann nur ein Bild mit Bike und in voller Montur.



ich denke so machen wirs .... wer nicht möchte muss ja schließlich nicht


----------



## daywalker71 (19. April 2010)

Hi

Also nur in voller Montur ist übertrieben. Normalerweise zeigt man sich und gut ist. Jeder wie er mag. Es geht ja nur ums persönliche und nicht zwingend um den "im Wald Wiedererkennungswert". Das klappt eh nur begrenzt.

Wie viele Fotos soll man denn dann einstellen  Ich hab hier 5 Trikots, 3 oder 4 Hosen, 3 Brillen, 3 Jacken, 2 Shirts und 3 Helme (aber nur 2 in Nutzung) im Schrank. Und ich kombiniere je nach Wetterlage die Sachen entsprechend durch und hab auch gern mal das Haupthaar in unterschiedlicher Länge. Das gäbe nen ganzen Fotoband.

Foto rein, Name dazu, gut ist. So wars angedacht. Wer mag kann auch ne Wissenschaft draus machen


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2010)

ich werde gleich mal unser neues baby aufmachen  namen?


----------



## daywalker71 (19. April 2010)

1. "Wie seht Ihr aus?"
2. "Wanted: OWL'er, zeigt Euch"


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2010)

er ist da


----------



## stoppelhopper (9. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Rubrik "Lost&Found"? 
Habe neulich im Wald nähe Oerlinghausen / Schopketal einen Polar Speed - Sensor gefunden. Der abgebrochene Lefty-Adapter hängt noch dran...


----------



## kris. (10. August 2010)

dafür!


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2010)

Da wurde ich in meiner Urlaubsstimmung auf den Stammtisch verweisen. Sonst haben wir viel zu viele threads und wann verliert man Schön etwas 
So ich gehe jetzt an den Strand ... W-Lan war nur begrenzt


----------



## Lahderbiker (28. Januar 2011)

Servus

  Hab mal nen vorschlag

  Wie währs mal mit nem video bereich zum ablachen

  Wie das hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube        - Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia]

  Oder gehts wegen datenschutz net 


  Gruß andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Andy,

dafür gibt es bereits entsprechende Threads im Forum, welche nicht auf eine bestimmte Gegend bezogen sind 
Das wären dann der hier.

Aber Danke trotzdem! 

LG Jens


----------



## RolfK (28. Januar 2011)

Jep, das wär 


Das Vid hab ich letzten Sommer entdeckt, hab mich weggeschmissen. Und einmal hab ich in Winterberg auf der Downhill auch so die Gabel getestet . Der Tip ist heiss.


----------



## Lahderbiker (28. Januar 2011)

Ohne deinen link wer ich da nie hingekommen...ist ja in der letzten Ecke der Homepage

  Echt schade...bisle unübersichtlich


----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2011)

Bald kommt die neue Forensoftware mit neuem Design - mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut 

sonst klick mal hier und dann klickste einfach mal durch - so unübersichtlich ist es dann gar nicht mehr. ist halt auch kein kleines forum


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2011)

Wir wäre es mit einem Thread:

"Ich hab was neues..." 

Dort kann jeder seine neueste Erwerbschaft (oder Jagderfolg) reinstellen, wenn mal nicht gleich ein ganzes Bike auf dem Sofa ist.


Frank


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2011)

Wer ist noch dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (3. Februar 2011)

Dafür!


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. Februar 2011)

Warum muss sowas eigentlich erst abgestimmt werden?
Aufmachen und fertig


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

dito


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2011)

...auch dafür 


Nur... wenn ich die neuen Erungenschaften auch aufs Sofa lege... wo muss ich die dann hinposten


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2011)

kannste auch hier posten, oder wechselt das so oft?


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

und wenn das Bilder hochladen grade funktionieren würde hätte ich auch schon einen Beitrag dafür...


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2011)

gerade geboren


----------

